# The Star Wars Thread



## Bigsby (Apr 12, 2012)

Welp people wanted it here it is, I Hate to start it with another star wars thread right under this one but if there is a problem maybe the threads can merge

All things star wars and not SS.org memes go here

also this:


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 12, 2012)

Which is your favorite out of the original trilogy?
My favorite is V.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah i gotta say the empire strikes back is my favorite


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Return because I used to watch it every night while going to sleep. I used to have it memorized line for line. 

Anyone else think they should make a Thrawn Trilogy movie?


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 12, 2012)

I think they should make a Trilogy out of the Thrawn triliogy!!

So who all is into the whole expanded universe?? Im big into the books.

Also VI is my fav.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet thread man thanks!


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lukifer said:


> I think they should make a Trilogy out of the Thrawn triliogy!!
> 
> So who all is into the whole expanded universe?? Im big into the books.
> 
> Also VI is my fav.



I love the expanded universe so much. I got the encyclopedia for it when I was 9 or 10 and read the whole thing. I'm just now reading Specter of the Past, the first in the two continuations of the Thrawn trilogy. It's great.


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2012)

Empire > *


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 12, 2012)

I honestly loved all the movies.

Me and my girlfriend talk about star wars all the time and I usually end up doing my JarJar impression but have him say creepy things.


Also am I the only one who liked JarJar?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone noticed my sig? A good fan would know what it means.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that Grand Moff Rank??

Im reading the Courtship of Princess Leia right now. I wanted to start reading where Return of the Jedi left off. So I have been reading every book in the timeline so far. Just finished The Jedi Prince series and now I know why they said it was for "young" readers!


----------



## FireInside (Apr 12, 2012)

Star Wars Thread=Best thread on the internet.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 12, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> My favorite is V.


 


MFB said:


> Empire > *


 
Empire over Jedi?

Blasphemy!










Ok I liked Empire over Jedi as well. 

And I still have the original trilogy on VHS.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 12, 2012)

I knew a Clerks reference was coming!!!

I leave you with this.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 13, 2012)

This thread is now the ultimate power in the unvierse, I suggest we discuss in it.



No, seriously, there is nothing for me that gets even somewhere close to the awesomeness that is the original Star Wars trilogy. I still remember the first time I've seen them, and thats almost 25 years ago...

My old VHS copy are not watchable anymore, because I watched those movies over and over again. And again. And again. Seriously, I ahve watched it probably "way too often" (not my words of course, because there is no such thing as "too much Star Wars"). Anyway, as said, my VHS copies aren't useable anymore, so I picked up these DVD 2-disc editions, with the original theatralical versions on the second disc. 

Oh, and my girlfriend got us Star Wars Trivial Pursuit for my birthday. 

I won.

Every time.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 13, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> Also am I the only one who liked JarJar?


----------



## petereanima (Apr 13, 2012)

The only awesome appearance of JarJar is in the movie "Fanboys", on Seth Rogen.

No shit, I died laughing at that scene.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 13, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> Also am I the only one who liked JarJar?



I liked Jar Jar, because I was young enough when the movie came out for me to think he was funny. Episode I still ain't that bad.

Jedi>Empire>Hope


Used to have all the movies on VHS, but they broke down from overwatching. Then bought the Special Editions on dvd. What a bunch of crap. Replacing the bald dude ghost with Hayden Christensen as a ghost is ABSOLUTELY UNNECCESARY and disgusting.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> I honestly loved all the movies.
> 
> Me and my girlfriend talk about star wars all the time and I usually end up doing my JarJar impression but have him say creepy things.
> 
> ...


 Have you ever heard of that therory that says Jar Jar is the true Sith emperor because he gave Palpatine the power to do whatever he wanted? I'm sure I messed that up, but it basicly says that Jar Jar is evil. I foget where I found it.


----------



## bhakan (Apr 13, 2012)

I love Star Wars! I spent the first 10 or so years of my life completely engrossed in Star Wars. My entire childhood was Star Wars. 

Even though the original trilogy is my favorite, I very much enjoyed episodes I, II and III, as they came out when I was young enough and still in my Star Wars obsession, so they are almost as much of a part of my childhood as the original trilogy.


----------



## Choop (Apr 13, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Replacing the bald dude ghost with Hayden Christensen as a ghost is ABSOLUTELY UNNECCESARY and disgusting.



This is one of my biggest gripes with the special editions that are out now. It kind of ruins a lot about the resolve of anakin/darth vader's character, and doesn't really make sense to the ending either. You can forcibly rationalize his presence there, but it just doesn't make sense that that was a change that was necessary.

I really like RotJ too. TBH it's pretty close between that and Empire for me, both movies have a lot going for them.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 14, 2012)

i came across this today and thought it was pretty awesome


----------



## ilyti (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, the music at the end of Jedi, the awesome Ewok music.. they changed that too in the special edition. I was so upset. "Yub yub! Eetcha! Yub yub!"


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 14, 2012)

Gunda.... Looga looga loogaaaaa


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 14, 2012)

I like Star Wars, just not as much as the interwebs.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lukifer said:


> Is that Grand Moff Rank??
> 
> Im reading the Courtship of Princess Leia right now. I wanted to start reading where Return of the Jedi left off. So I have been reading every book in the timeline so far. Just finished The Jedi Prince series and now I know why they said it was for "young" readers!



Yep 

I need to start chronologically even though it'll take forever.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 15, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Yep
> 
> I need to start chronologically even though it'll take forever.



Yah One free Zoochberry juice for me!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone read Death Troopers yet? I highly suggest it for a different experience.


----------



## areyna21 (Apr 15, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Anyone read Death Troopers yet? I highly suggest it for a different experience.



Me and my son watch the original three all at least a couple times a week. He also loves zombies and i just found this so im going to have to check it out. We play what he calls lightsabers and when he kills me he exspects me to turn into zombie lol. Every morning when i get home from work he is ready to dual. Star wars is great for all generations.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 15, 2012)

This is a fan edit of the destruction of Alderaan.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 16, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Anyone read Death Troopers yet? I highly suggest it for a different experience.


Death Troopers is awesome....espeically the artwork (notice left side of pic below )

Here's a small sampling of the SW challenge coins I have...








I'm not going to share the patches I have.....waaaayyyy too many. This isn't all of my coins either (just my favs...especially the Death Trooper one). The one on the right is actually the other side of the Death Trooper coin.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 16, 2012)

^ those are awesome! where did you get them?


----------



## petereanima (Apr 16, 2012)

Yesterday was a good day. I was searching for something (completely different), and found my copies of the Thrawn trilogy box. I didnt remember I still had them. Happyhappyjoyjoy, I will reread them now (as I actually can't really remember much from them).


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 16, 2012)

@Antoine - I was a member of the 501st (http://www.501st.com/ - still kinna am....just inactive). It's a charity costuming organization that only accepts movie-quality costumes and goes around in costume doing charity works such as Relay-For-Life, children's hospital visits, Toys 4 Tots (w/ the Marine Corps), etc. They offered various swag and I always go 4 of each (me, gf, 2 kids).

@Peter - I love Thrawn. He's so nasty LOL


----------



## synrgy (Apr 16, 2012)

2 pages an no Ackbar? You disappoint me, ss.org..


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 16, 2012)

i was going to post ackbar but i knew it would be a trap


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## synrgy (Apr 16, 2012)

+1 for Grand Admiral Thrawn. I wish they'd make movies for _that_ trilogy. Would have been much more entertaining than watching Darth Vader grow up.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 16, 2012)

synrgy said:


> +1 for Grand Admiral Thrawn. I wish they'd make movies for _that_ trilogy. Would have been much more entertaining than watching Darth Vader grow up.



Man I cant wait to start the Thrawn trilogy when Im done with my current book!


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 16, 2012)

han.
shot.
first.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 16, 2012)

The only books I ever read were some of the "kids level" books. Like the first three Young Jedi Knights, which I found pretty boring actually. But the series about the young Obi Wan Kenobi was pretty great.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 17, 2012)

I keep picking up the complete saga boxed set for blu ray and giving it some hard thought. Every time I do the thought that stops me is knowing that at the end of Return of the Jedi I'll have to suppress the rage caused by the two-pronged shit fling of Vader going "Nooooooooo" before hurling the emperor, and the faggy ghost of Hayden Christensen with Yoda and Obi Wan at the very end. 

Then I get all activist and go "No, I'll do my part to stop Lucas adding all this stupid shit to these movies and still making money".


Seriously, remaster the original cuts for blu ray and I'll vomit money on to the counter of the closest retailer.


----------



## Variant (Apr 17, 2012)

Me and my YV-666 (the most metal of all Star Wars ships!) approve of this thread!


----------



## petereanima (Apr 17, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Seriously, remaster the original cuts for blu ray and I'll vomit money on to the counter of the closest retailer.



This. Its everything I want, and everything almost everybody else wants. I can't understand why he doesn't simply bring those. It is beyond my understanding how he could - even for a single second- think, that it would be cool if he ruins one of the most important scenes in movie history. The newly added "Noooooo!" adds such an ultra cheese to that scene, it makes ROTJ look like a B-movie. And don't get me started on Haydens ghost, it doesnt make sense a single minute.

Geooooorrrrrge.....believe me....if I should ever meet you...I shoot first.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread needs some Anchorhead.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 17, 2012)

as a tribute to our lord and savior randy's user title








oh and this 






EDIT: YAY 400th post


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Apr 17, 2012)

this video hasn't been posted on this thread yet ? im surprised ...


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish they would do a Red Vs Blue type thing with Star Wars. What do they call it? Machinima or some shit?

Oh and I always loved this and it still makes me laugh!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I'm one of the rare people that like KotOR 2 more than the original. Don't get me wrong, I still think that KotOR is a FANTASTIC game with a great plot, but something about KotOR 2 really grips me. While his boss fight was kind of disappointing, the idea of Darth Nihilus being this all-consuming wound in the force was really engrossing. Most other Sith have desired power and conquest. It was refreshing to have a villain where the goal was pure nothingness. It was also interesting to note that, despite being strong in the force, trained in the ways of the Sith and commanding legions of Sith warriors, he really wasn't a Sith himself.

Darth Traya's bent was also quite unique as he viewed The Force as a malignant disease to be eradicated, despite being strong in it herself. Darth Bane I couldn't connect with as much, but he still had an intriguing background story in that his dead and rotting corpse was kept animated and alive by nothing more than pure hatred.

While the setting of KotOR 2 isn't as well done as the original, and the mechanics are basically the same (aside from the ability to influence party member's force alignment), the villains were incredibly well done, and that's what sold it for me.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't really like KOTOR 2 at all. Found it to be a giant let down in comparison to the first. Sure, the villains were kinda neat, I guess, but the depth just wasn't there. I didn't feel *invested* in the story like I did in KOTOR, such that when the twist at the end of KOTOR played out, it hit like a punch to the gut.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 18, 2012)

So far Ive only played The Force Unleashed 1 and 2 and Lego Star Wars the Complete Saga. I have a 360, PC, and Wii and want to get more Star Wars games. My problem is that alot of the good ones I hear about are old. Im a sucker for good graphics and dont want to play a shitty graphics game really.

So help me out, what are some great Star Wars games??


----------



## Xaios (Apr 19, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I didn't really like KOTOR 2 at all. Found it to be a giant let down in comparison to the first. Sure, the villains were kinda neat, I guess, but the depth just wasn't there. I didn't feel *invested* in the story like I did in KOTOR, such that when the twist at the end of KOTOR played out, it hit like a punch to the gut.



That's true, KotOR had a stronger story, and that twist was one of the best twists in video game history. However, for me, KotOR 2 wins on the strength of its villains alone.



Lukifer said:


> So far Ive only played The Force Unleashed 1 and 2 and Lego Star Wars the Complete Saga. I have a 360, PC, and Wii and want to get more Star Wars games. My problem is that alot of the good ones I hear about are old. Im a sucker for good graphics and dont want to play a shitty graphics game really.
> 
> So help me out, what are some great Star Wars games??



It's true, there haven't been many great Star Wars games recently. The Force Unleashed games were a bit of a letdown.

If I had to cast my vote for the best Star Wars games in recent memory, it would be the Knights of the Old Republic games, followed by Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast. Also, as a dark horse candidate, Republic Commando was actually quite fun as well.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2012)

The Force Unleashed is a fun game, but by no means a GREAT game. I heard TFU2 was basically 4 hours of gameplay and a rental at best, and KoTOR1 is fantastic so definitely pick that up. I liked Republic Commando as well and it had a cool feature that I haven't seen any other squad-based shooter do but I'm not gonna spoil it  You can check out KoTOR2 as well but I'd say don't expect it to be as great as the first. If you feel in the end that it is, great, that means you got more out of it then I did; but I felt it was like KoTOR Lite.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd love to see a graphically updated re-release of the Rogue Squadron game from N64*. I put more hours into that thing that I'd ever care to admit, but I'm not sure I've ever had more fun with a flight game. 








* not to be confused with GameCube edition(s), which totally jumped the shark.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah the Force Unleashed 2 was disappointingly short. Story was ok, I like the whole Star Killer secret apprentice thing. You also get some wicked ass Force Powers that are never really displayed in any movie. But 2 was SHORT!!! I bitch about the Halo games getting shorter and shorter but this was so short I didnt even know I was in the ending sequence when it happened. I was like oh ok this should be about the middle of the game. Nope. Over.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 19, 2012)

This was posted on George Takei's FB feed. I didn't believe it, so I pulled it up on Google Maps.

Google Maps

May need to zoom in a little, and switch to satellite view, but what you'll find is this:


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 19, 2012)

oh my, that is awesome


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm glad I never played TFU2. My buddy picked it up and told me how disappointingly short it was and I skipped it. 

I've been planning on getting KOTOR 2 on the pc so I can download the extra stuff that they meant to put in the game. Some mod team dug all of the code out and restored it to how it was supposed to be.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 19, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I didn't really like KOTOR 2 at all. Found it to be a giant let down in comparison to the first. Sure, the villains were kinda neat, I guess, but the depth just wasn't there. I didn't feel *invested* in the story like I did in KOTOR, such that when the twist at the end of KOTOR played out, it hit like a punch to the gut.


Ya. K2 was rushed out for a holiday release and the story suffered greatly (which was slack to begin with). I wish the Droid Factory would of made it to content...but at least Team Gizka did that back in the day. It was a fun area.

KOTOR1 was fantastic though. RepComm was good. Rogue Squadron was good.

KOTOR1 aside, I think my fav overall SW game is Battlefront 2.


----------



## bhakan (Apr 19, 2012)

I want a Battlefront 3. It wasn't a complex or story oriented game by any means, but it was one of my favorite games to just hang out with friends and play. It was kind of the Call of Duty of my younger days, but it was Star Wars, so it was infinitely better because... well... Star Wars.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 19, 2012)

If they make TFU 3 Ill play it just because I loved the game play but I hope they make it WAY longer. Ill check into KoToR though. Sounds interesting. 

Anyone play The Old Republic??? 

Also that school is friggin sweat!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 19, 2012)

Worst Star Wars games I've ever played: The Phantom Menace on PC and Battle for Naboo on the Nintendo 64.
Star Wars Episode I Racer was a lot of fun though. Pod racing FTW!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 19, 2012)

Just so the comparison between KotOR 1 and 2 is fair, I do have to point out a couple things I didn't like about KotOR 1. There were a couple planets where the missions really tended to drag, namely Taris, Rakata Prime and Tatouine. KotOR 2 wasn't perfect either (Nar Shadaa wasn't much fun), but it kept things moving at a better clip with more diversity.

I also didn't find the supporting cast in KotOR 1 to be particularly compelling. The only characters I really liked were HK-47, Jolee Bindo and Mission Vao. The other party members in KotOR 2 felt much more fully formed, and I could empathize with them a lot more.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah but KOTOR 1 had Carth, one of the most fun-to-shit-on NPCs in video game history.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 19, 2012)

Not to drag you guys off the topic of Star Wars games (Battlefront 2... Battle Rifle, anyone?) but I've decided that I'm going to watch all six movies, in numerical order, and objectively review them using Roger Ebert's rubric. I figure that since I'm not a fan of the franchise, I'd see for myself which movies I thought were the best.

It'll take me a while, since I'm in school and working, but I'll post a huge wall o' text when I'm done.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 19, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Yeah but KOTOR 1 had Carth, one of the most fun-to-shit-on NPCs in video game history.



Heh, true enough, but I've always been one of those "lawful good" types. I can't shit on my party members. 

EDIT: Also...


----------



## Mexi (Apr 19, 2012)

since people seem to be talking about the SW games,I always felt Jedi Power Battles for the PS1 was a totally underrated game. I think an updated version with smoother controls (like arkham city) would be awesome

(ignore the lame commentary)


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 19, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Heh, true enough, but I've always been one of those "lawful good" types. I can't shit on my party members.



Normally I wouldn't either but I just fucking hated that guy, every sentence that came out of his mouth was whining about something. Even playing light side he was a fucking crybaby, "Wah you Jedis are this and that wah wah", just fuck up and maybe I won't murder your son on this playthrough. That's a lie though, I've never actually seen what happens if you convince him to bail on the sith and I've never wanted to.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 19, 2012)

Mexi said:


> since people seem to be talking about the SW games,I always felt Jedi Power Battles for the PS1 was a totally underrated game. I think an updated version with smoother controls (like arkham city) would be awesome
> 
> (ignore the lame commentary)




I loved that game. Lightsaber-based beat-em-up FTW!


The jump mechanics could have used a bit more tweaking though.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2012)

I think we can all agree that the worst part of KoTOR1 was Manaan. 

Fucking. Manaan.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 19, 2012)

Was the planet with the fish people?

Seriously, fuck those fish people and their fucked up judicial system.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 19, 2012)

Manaan can suck it. I have never seen a more monotonous chain of events in a game. First you're in the stupid trial, then you have to walk (slowly), underwater. Screw that.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Was the planet with the fish people?
> 
> Seriously, fuck those fish people and their fucked up judicial system.





ittoa666 said:


> Manaan can suck it. I have never seen a more monotonous chain of events in a game. First you're in the stupid trial, then you have to walk (slowly), underwater. Screw that.





Fuck. that. planet.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 20, 2012)

For KOTOR fans...check out this "Flashpoint" from SW:ToR. 

NOTE: Heavy KOTOR-related spoilers....

Jump to 6:30 mark and watch for a few mins...


This one, just watch for a few mins from the start...


0:43 here...


----------



## ilyti (Apr 20, 2012)

I almost want a tv series about Knights of the Old Republic, because I don't play video games and I want the tl;dr version of that stuff. There's a lot of potential there to explore the Force and the Jedi/Sith history. However... I kinda _don't_ want it, because all that cool existentialist philosophical stuff is too often sandwiched in by boring battle scenes and characters I don't care about. You can guess I didn't give Clone Wars much of a try.

Maybe I should just read this book:

Amazon.com: Jedi Path (Star Wars) (9781452102276): Daniel Wallace: Books


----------



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2012)

Penny-Arcade is relevant to everything:


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 23, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I want a Battlefront 3. It wasn't a complex or story oriented game by any means, but it was one of my favorite games to just hang out with friends and play. It was kind of the Call of Duty of my younger days, but it was Star Wars, so it was infinitely better because... well... Star Wars.



There's vids floating around on youtube of a supposed alpha version of BF3
Not sure how true they are, but the look completely legit

I hope you can play as old republic/sith forces, that'd be completely aweseome, which I've wanted forever

Speaking, I refuse to pay into TOR, I'd like to enjoy the story, but its not worth a monthly fee.
I really wish they would have made a KOTOR III for the 360


----------



## bhakan (Apr 24, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> There's vids floating around on youtube of a supposed alpha version of BF3
> Not sure how true they are, but the look completely legit
> 
> I hope you can play as old republic/sith forces, that'd be completely aweseome, which I've wanted forever
> ...


That would be awesome, BF and BF2 were awesome. 

I really wish TOR wasn't a monthly fee, I would love to play it, but theres no way I'm paying for the same game every month.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 24, 2012)

I didnt know TOR was a pay game. So is it basically like star wars World of Warcraft??


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lukifer said:


> I didnt know TOR was a pay game. So is it basically like star wars World of Warcraft??


Only in the fee. It continues on the same MMO mold (like WoW was inspired by EQ and so on), but that's where it stops. Sure you can draw parallels (Ops=Raids, Flashpoint=Dungeon, etc). There are also differences that I like better. The individual class stories are awesome. It's fun to take the time levelling to become immersed in the storyline. Some are better than others. I also like that they use an even number of people in the parties. Each class, like WoW can spend talent points amongst trees. The specialties, however, aren't all-limiting. In other words, someone that is primarily damage may have strong enough healing capabilities to help out in a pinch. 

Oh...and lightsabers, force choke, and Bounty Hunters, etc doesn't hurt either


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 24, 2012)

So I finished all six movies. I'll write an in-depth report on them later, I'm about to head off to work. I think you guys will be surprised by what I'll be saying, I'm looking forward to a healthy discussion.


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2012)

Uh oh boys, looks like we got someone who didn't hate Jar Jar OR all three of the prequels. GET HIM!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 24, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> So I finished all six movies. I'll write an in-depth report on them later, I'm about to head off to work. I think you guys will be surprised by what I'll be saying, I'm looking forward to a healthy discussion.



I hope it goes like this...

"The prequels were terrible, 4 and 5 were amazing, and 6 was fun."


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 25, 2012)

I see the prequels as, its better than not having any star wars at all.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 25, 2012)

If Darth Vader were a better father:


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2012)

Thought this was good, saw it on my FB feed:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 27, 2012)

this thread is full of win...

here is another classic


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 27, 2012)

I love Chad Vader, so funny. 

Cant forget this guy!


----------



## Genome (Apr 28, 2012)

Still one of my favourite YT videos of all time.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 28, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Which is your favorite out of the original trilogy?
> My favorite is V.



The Empire Strikes Back, definitely here, too!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 28, 2012)

^  Empire Strikes Back > *


----------



## bhakan (May 4, 2012)

Its Star Wars Day! ("May the 4th be with you")

It's cheesy, but it gave me and a friend an excuse to nerd out and watch the whole original trilogy in one sitting. So much awesome in one day.

Plus, I just ordered this shirt:


----------



## Lukifer (May 4, 2012)

May the 4th Be with you all!!!


----------



## Xaios (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Lukifer (May 5, 2012)

^ Thats so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Jan 8, 2015)

there's a new one coming out this year


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 12, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> there's a new one coming out this year



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...wars-episode-vii-thread-cast-announced-5.html

Yes.


----------

